
ElasticSearch - Open Source, distributed, RESTful Search for the cloud - aliasaria
http://www.elasticsearch.com/videos/2010/02/07/es-introduction.html
======
siculars
Elasticsearch is definitely the hotness. I use it with riak to index json.
Riak search is coming but elasticsearch is here now. The http interface to
elasticsearch (and riak) makes it dead simple to get data into and out of the
index.

Keep up the good work kimchy!

------
smltalk
Interesting. How does this compare with SOLR and it's built-in sharding
mechanisms?

~~~
kimchy
ElasticSearch sharding is implemented in a manner that is on par with current,
state of the art, data grids, and probably much better than most nosql
solutions out there, but I am biased, since I wrote it... .

For example, elasticsearch is fully API driven, and you can dynamically
created indices on it using an API. When you create an index, you can control
its sharding and number of replicas, and elasticsearch will take care of the
rest. Just start more nodes, and shards will be reallocated. Execute a request
to a node, and it will automatically either route the request to the correct
node, or do a map / reduce on the relevant shards to perform a search.

With its auto discovery, its a snap to start it. No need to preconfigure
anything, especially with multicast hostile cloud environments, since its
smart enough to use the cloud API to discover other nodes (see here:
[http://www.elasticsearch.com/blog/2010/05/11/here-comes-
the-...](http://www.elasticsearch.com/blog/2010/05/11/here-comes-the-
cloud.html)).

Of course, there are much more features to elasticsearch then just being
distributed. For example, it can "speak" the application domain model:
[http://www.elasticsearch.com/blog/2010/02/12/yourdatayoursea...](http://www.elasticsearch.com/blog/2010/02/12/yourdatayoursearch.html),
and has smart long term persistance support (ala data grid write behind
support) which includes cloud blob stores (S3, CloudFiles) and hadoop
([http://www.elasticsearch.com/blog/2010/02/16/searchengine_ti...](http://www.elasticsearch.com/blog/2010/02/16/searchengine_time_machine.html)).
There is a nice high level breakdown of the features here:
<http://www.elasticsearch.com/products/elasticsearch/>.

------
mattdennewitz
+1 for elasticsearch

